# the farther back i go the more my bow shoots left help please



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

at 20 yrds my bow shoots real good 2in groops dead center but as i back up to 30yrds it shoots 4in to the left at 40yrds it shoots 8in left what can i do to fix this i have been shooting alot at 20yrds and just today shot at 30yrds and 40yrds just to see how i could do and i shot good as for up and down but way left and it was worse the farther i went back some help please i shoot a mathews DXT 50 to 60 with easton 500 arrows and a ripcord rest if that helps


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

The first thing you need to check is center shot. Do a search on here for walk back tuning and go from there.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Move your rest to the right to bring the long ones back on target to match the 20's.. you need to walk back tune.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

If it's off that much it sounds like you're torquing the bow on the longer shots. I'd say take a look at how you're gripping the bow.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Walk back tuning - walkback tuning


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd say you need to center your rest and walk-back tune. And if those aren't the problems you can check you're grip.

>>----AK13----->


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

I was having the same problem and I found that I wasn't holding my bow strait upright, if you don't have a bubble to check I would get one..

50 and under it didn't seem to affect my shot but 60 and further it was very apparent.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

if you have any way to paper tune try that it should expose bow hand torque. i think walk back tuning will resolve youre problem though.


----------



## hauntedbyelk (May 3, 2009)

*Everything mentioned above can cause this*

Center shot not set correctly (have to move rest to center)
Torquing the bow (relax grip hand)
Not leveling the bow when shooting (use your bubble if you have one)

Also - you might want to check for eye dominance. I'm cross dominant (right handed shooter with a left dominant eye.) My right (weaker) eye is on the peep. If I don't squint my left eye a little, it takes over and causes me to miss wide right. The longer the distance, the bigger the miss.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Just an idea guys.....


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

Make sure your sight or pins are square with the bow

Also try adjusting your sight to get your longer yardages zeroed in, then check your close up 20 it may still be zeroed, it only takes a small adjustment at the extended ranges to move your impacts as far as left and right goes then anything shorter should be spot on.

Just a thought


----------



## passinthru82 (May 8, 2010)

Walk back tune. Just remember use one pin the whole time i use my 40 and shoot 20, 30 , 40, 50 , 60. and make sure my arrows fall in a vertical line. If there is any deviation, say a line that looks like / I would move my rest in very small adjustments until I got a good vetical line. Then center your pins.


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks guys passenthru made alot of sence ill do the walk back tomorrow and ill post and let you guys no what happened agin thankyou:teeth:


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

ok guys i did the walk back tuning as you discribed and you were right i ended up moving my rest 2 marks to the right and it brought my arrows right in line thankyou for your help now im going to start shooting at 30 and 40 yrds it took me about 2 hrs to get it done but it was way worth it agin thankyou guys for the help


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Good to see you got it taken care of I lean my bow bad and it shows from 30 out


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

move your rest a 1/16th to the right


----------

